# question?



## A_B_31cer (17 Jul 2005)

a while back my medical was rejected because my doctor said i had a history of asthma, i m,made up my mind to wait until my file expires this year and go back and start again new, but this time i am trying to decide if it would be best not to say anything about my "asthma",which i even forgot i was diagnosed with as a child because it has not affected me in over 10 years, i could go to a  and get tested, but by that time my file will have already expired... so i am stuck with the question of whether telling the truth again and possibly not getting accepted again, or i could take the risk of lying and have more of a chance of getting recruited... my friends whom are in the army at this time tell me there are people in the army that take puffers before and after pt because of breathing troubles....I am interested in hearing what you all have to think about this matter: whether i should try "extending the truth" or i should just tell the truth about it again which has failed in the past?  

thanks for your time...  :warstory:


----------



## GrahamD (17 Jul 2005)

Well you can go to prison for 2 years for lying to or misleading the induindividual who is assessing your medical suitability.   Plus if your CFRC has information about your asthma, they will always have it, your file expiring doesn't mean you get to open up a brand new file, they just update the old one.   So if thats the case and you try lying, you're going to get caught.

No one here is going to tell you to lie to the CFRC to try and get around the recruiting policies.


----------



## Roy Harding (17 Jul 2005)

Read this thread.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/32573.0.html

Now hang your head.


----------



## kincanucks (18 Jul 2005)

A_B_31cer said:
			
		

> a while back my medical was rejected because my doctor said i had a history of asthma, i m,made up my mind to wait until my file expires this year and go back and start again new, but this time i am trying to decide if it would be best not to say anything about my "asthma",which i even forgot i was diagnosed with as a child because it has not affected me in over 10 years, i could go to a   and get tested, but by that time my file will have already expired... so i am stuck with the question of whether telling the truth again and possibly not getting accepted again, or i could take the risk of lying and have more of a chance of getting recruited... my friends whom are in the army at this time tell me there are people in the army that take puffers before and after pt because of breathing troubles....I am interested in hearing what you all have to think about this matter: whether i should try "extending the truth" or i should just tell the truth about it again which has failed in the past?
> 
> thanks for your time...   :warstory:



Try it and you will get caught and the fact that you are even thinking about lying and trying to get away and think that we are too stupid to catch you, makes me so freaking mad that I could give you something besides asthma to worry about.


----------



## Budgie (18 Jul 2005)

You know what? I am in the same position. I was rejected the first time because I mentioned that I had once had asthma. 

Dont lie about it because your new file will meet up with your old file. And they'll review everything put together.

Now I've been rejected a second time. You can read my post it's called "2nd rejection" 

Anyway, good luck. I know what its like.  :-\


----------



## Manimal (18 Jul 2005)

what you need to do it go to the your doctor and have in un-diagnosis you.
when i was a kid i was Dx with 'exercise induced asthma" turned out i was just fat and out of shape. with time it went away, (the more i worked out) i have not had a problem with breathing save when i do more then i can, and get out of breath. but see your doctor, tell him your reasons and needs there should not be a problem.


----------



## Fry (21 Jul 2005)

Kincanucks was right. Man are you wacked on some kinda drug? You shouldn't even consider lyring... and to all people, the armed forces! Also, what makes your post/thread more funky, is that you came on an ARMY website to ask if you should LIE to the ARMY.  Where is aesop? Wonder if he'll brew a pot.


----------



## A_B_31cer (8 Aug 2005)

yesss, i know lying is baddd, and first of all let me point out that the people who get in shouldnt even be posting on this beacause you dont even know what its like to be rejected from the only thing i wanted to be for my entire life, i just dont think that lying is the worst thing that i can do when there are people that have asthma and are in the army at this time, or people that get in easy then abuse it and quit, which in my opinion is a waste of the staffs and courses timee...and you people are basically telling me to roll over and take it like its no big deall? i ask you people that are in the army (and actually had a big desire to be in it, not just a thing you did because it seemed good), what would u have done? in ur honest opinion...ttylll


----------



## aesop081 (8 Aug 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> Where is aesop? Wonder if he'll brew a pot.



I hadnt noticed this thread until now.........Let me tell you, i'm making tea for everyone !!



			
				A_B_31cer said:
			
		

> yesss, i know lying is baddd, and first of all let me point out that the people who get in shouldnt even be posting on this beacause you dont even know what its like to be rejected from the only thing i wanted to be for my entire life, i just dont think that lying is the worst thing that i can do when there are people that have asthma and are in the army at this time, or people that get in easy then abuse it and quit, which in my opinion is a waste of the staffs and courses timee...and you people are basically telling me to roll over and take it like its no big deall? i ask you people that are in the army (and actually had a big desire to be in it, not just a thing you did because it seemed good), what would u have done? in ur honest opinion...ttylll



You asked and you got your answer.   The military has rejected you becase of a legitimate concern.   I do not give a rat's a$$ if the military is what you have wanted to do sice christ wore short pants.   Simple fact is that YOU have a condition that makes you a liability.   You are going to end up getting someone killed.........because you were too selfish.   It doesn't matter, you will get caught by the CFRC staff anyways.   You are lucky i'm busy brewing a pot of tea becasue i would have some choice words for you.   I got in trouble here before for using choice words and it wouldnt bother me one bit to do it again because your attitude is so far out to lunch !!   You do not have the "right" to join the CF.   I'm guessing by your screen name that you wish to join 31 CER, i was a combat engineer for 11 years, i know some opf these people and i would  not do the engineer family any good by not telling you what an a$$ you are and to get your head space and timming checked !

Do us all a favour and never darken the army's door again ( or the airforce or the navy for that matter)

 :

( sorry.....end rant)


----------



## patrick666 (8 Aug 2005)

I'd recommend a career in politics if you are really considering lying to get what you want. Suck it up, buttercup.. There are a lot of people here who have had to wait diligently for months/years before they could apply again - myself included. Use the waiting period as an opportunity to improve yourself.. work out, run, do math problems... Come back to them and say "Well, since the last time I've..."

It's your future, do what you deem necessary.. 

Cheers *sips tea*


----------



## Springroll (9 Aug 2005)

A_B_31cer listen(read) very closely....

Go to your family doctor and request that he show you what documentation he based his opinion on. If it is documentation that is over 10 years old, then ask him to send you in for some respiratory testing. If you have not had any issues with your asthma in the last say 10 years, than I do not see a problem and then he can write out a nice little letter reccommending you  ;D

I know where you are coming from, and fully understand how you are feeling right now. Joining has been my dream too for a very long time and I had to put mine on hold until my kids were older. 

I really do suggest that you do what I have suggested, and do not take some of the hard noses here to personally. They are angry that you would consider lying to the army, as I am but I also sympathize and understand why you would consider it.

Take care and keep me posted!


----------



## Island Ryhno (9 Aug 2005)

Soooo, you're willing to do anything to get into the military, including but not limited to lying. Yet you will not go to your doctor and get some testing done. What seems to be the crux here is you are looking for a shortcut, in combat situations, I hear shortcuts get people killed. What in the name of blue hell is wrong with people, ever hear that old saying, "if it's worth having, it's worth fighting for" Christ, go do something the right way for a change as opposed to the easy way.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Aug 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> and do not take some of the hard noses here to personally.



I may be a hard nose Springroll...but i know what i am talking about.   Picture an emergency on board my Aurora.   We have to go to supplementary oxygen and the navigator loses conciousness because he had asthma and had lied when he joined.   Now an essential member of the crew is unable to perform essential duties and presents and added medical emergency to an already critical situation.   Does this sound like something to be taken lightly to you ?

You are joining as a combat engineer.   I magine yourself building a medium girder bridge, placing a 400 lbs top panel in position.   This peice of bridge requires 4 soldiers to lift, on at each corner.   Suddenly, one soldier has an asthma attack and drops his end.   The remaining 3 take on the full weight of an unballanced bridge part and suffer serious back injuries.   The fallout from those injuries leave you incapable of serving as a 043.   How does that strike you ?   

Think these situations are far fetched ?   Beleive me they are not.

Am i a hard ass ? You are damned right i am


----------



## Infanteer101 (9 Aug 2005)

I honestly feel that this thread should be closed ASAP since the comments being posted here are becoming a primary relay to take free shots at someone who probably said something wrong in the heat of desperation and is now getting punished for it. Let's get one thing clear, everyone lies somewhere, somehow, it is not favourable but it happens. Lying in general is wrong but especially wrong if it happens however on a Govt application b/c it WILL bite you later on (a health issue in the combat arms will definitely catch up to you if you are not cleared for it). Listen A_B_31cer, I understand where you are coming from, being rejected and all, but don't take it out on good people who (in their own way) are trying to help you out. Get used to failure at some end or another because without your fair shares of failures in life, you won't learn anything new. The life of a perfectionist is no better than one who can't make a decision period! My advice...get checked out, get cleared and move on! You want a career in the combat arms? Well then you have to earn that! Doing the right thing will pay you back tenfold in the future. Don't Give Up! 

A wise instructor of mine once said: "Givin' up for the wrong reasons is hell cuz it keeps comin' back to you at night, but doing the right fu**ing thing when given the right fu**ing opportunity to do so is bliss cuz it proves to yourself everyday the kind of hellraiser you can be...and people son...don't f**k with hellraisers." good luck to you!


----------



## Springroll (9 Aug 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Think these situations are far fetched ?   Beleive me they are not.
> Am i a hard *** ? You are damned right i am



I am sure those are real situations that would crop up, but someone not having an asthma attack for however many years is not as much of a risk. 
I gave him my advice, and that was it. I am sure you are a hard ***, but I understand why you are, and I respect that. I do not condone him lying, and understand what you guys were saying, but I also feel that there was no need for a bunch of you to jump on him either.


----------



## Springroll (9 Aug 2005)

>>Infanteer101<< said:
			
		

> A wise instructor of mine once said: "Givin' up for the wrong reasons is heck cuz it keeps comin' back to you at night, but doing the right fu**ing thing when given the right fu**ing opportunity to do so is bliss cuz it proves to yourself everyday the kind of hellraiser you can be...and people son...don't f**k with hellraisers." good luck to you!



AWESOME!!!!


----------



## aesop081 (9 Aug 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> I am sure those are real situations that would crop up, but someone not having an asthma attack for however many years is not as much of a risk.
> I gave him my advice, and that was it. I am sure you are a hard ***, but I understand why you are, and I respect that. I do not condone him lying, and understand what you guys were saying, but I also feel that there was no need for a bunch of you to jump on him either.



I totaly agree with the advice you gave him.   If he had not had any problems for so long then why the need to hide it.   What you sugested to do was simple and to the point, and he should have been able to see that. Maybe now that he has been chastized, he will come to his senses.

Cheers


----------



## Springroll (9 Aug 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> I totaly agree with the advice you gave him.   If he had not had any problems for so long then why the need to hide it.   What you sugested to do was simple and to the point, and he should have been able to see that. Maybe now that he has been chastized, he will come to his senses.
> 
> Cheers


I agree, there is no need to hide it by lying. 
If he can get all the appropriate testing done before he reapplies, the CF will see that he truly is serious about joining and hopefully his CFRC will take that into account when processing his application again.

Wanna go for a beer..I would love to pick your brain.... 8)


----------



## aesop081 (9 Aug 2005)

oops


----------



## Shadow Cat (9 Aug 2005)

The thing about asthma, if that is what it is, it can rear its ugly head after years of no attacks.

My son had asthma almost from the time that he was born.  He went 8 years without an attack until last summer.  The doctors thought it was shooping cough becuase he hadn't had an asthma attack in so long.  He was so sick.  He lost 10 pounds and couldn't keep any food down as he ended up having acid reflux problems becuase of all of the mucus build up in his airways.  They sent him for the breathing tests and they were able to determine that his asthma is mild but becuase he went several weeks without it being properly diagnosed it was very difficult to get it under control.

With that being said the doctor told me at the time that asthma never goes away.  It lays dormant in your body just waiting for somethign to trigger an attack. 

Doing the breathing test will tell you if you actually had asthma as a child or if it was maybe something else.  Go to your doctor and get the test done.  That is the only way that you are going to know and won't you feel better knowing that you aren't going to risk someone elses life not just your own.


----------



## A_B_31cer (29 Aug 2005)

well, thank you for your opinion aeosp, and i so happen to know what the roles of combat engineers are owing to the fact that some of my best friends are in the 043 field, but i still stand by the fact that anyone who has been rejected from the army for reasons similar to mine are being unjustly rejected, and i think that owing to my backround of construction working and personal fitness level AND owing to the fact i have NEVER had an asthma attack, which u so aptly like to use in your examples...most of my friends in the army didnt even know i had it until i told them i was rejected becasue of it...but i knoww thats not the pointt, and i really wouldnt like to risk one of my fellow soldiers life in a in war or exercise, i at least think it would be fair of me to be accepted and try basic training and see how it goes...but anyways, i have made an appointment to go for asthma testing, since it does seem like a reasonable option...and for all you of chastized me in this thread have done nothing but determine me more to get in the army and prove you all wrong no matter what it takes...tahnks to you who gave me the idea to get the testing done though, and good luck to you all who are in the same boat as im in....and to all of you who are allready members of the cf have no idea what the feeling is and should at least try to be a little understanding of our situation bye for now


----------



## Island Ryhno (29 Aug 2005)

A_B_31cer said:
			
		

> .but anyways, i have made an appointment to go for asthma testing, since it does seem like a reasonable option



As your life progresses and indeed your possible future career as a combat engineer progresses, you'll learn that the above part of you tirade was the only part that needed to be said. Good on you, leave the extra curricular stuff out and just go do it. It's what soldiers do man, they just do it.


----------



## Wolfe (1 Sep 2005)

OMG it was pretty ruff stuff you dropped on him but the reply i liked the most is Paladin's, man that was and ADVICE not a slap in the face.
My advice to you A_B_31cer  is use your intelligence and i am sure you have a lot, without lying  you know what to do now. Its my dream since i was a kid to go in the army and now i wait the call for BMQ , i don't want to imagine what feels to be rejected by the thing you want the most. But A_B_31cer be wise and strong and remember WHO DARES WINS...." I like this quote "...and i am not telling him to lie by this quote, A_B_31cer you know what i mean.

Cheers to all of you even if you were ruff on him, but i guess its your way of giving advices.

Wolf


----------



## Krazy Al (6 Oct 2005)

Dude, I have the same problem, I got rejected because I used a puffer for a month! A MONTH!!! and thats all, just to get some breathing problems out of the way. I know how you feel, the army is what Iv always wanted to do as well but I'm not going to lie in my application. I have the same problem...actually its worse and I'm dealing with it fairly, its taking time but like I said, the army is what I want to do with my life and I'm not going to stop trying to get into it. Its been a year now but things are finally going smooth again, I got a letter from my doctor saying Iv been asymptomatic for a year and no longer need a puffer, the recruiters say that will suffice. I only have my PT test left to do and I know I will pass so then its just time to sit back nd wait for a call. I'm just saying that there is truth in what these people are saying but I hear you, they say this because they are in the army or have no problems getting in so its easy for them to say "oh! suck it up u female dog(b**ch)." I know how you feel but you can get around it, it will take some time but if like you said you really wanted to join you should be more then willing to give that time.


----------



## fleeingjam (6 Oct 2005)

Well, it seems the past few months alot of people in this situation have come onto here and sought help. But really guys its a waist of bandwidth sometimes. The search tool is a beautiful thing. I bet you any amount of money in the world if you type in asthma  in the search bar just about any question about asthma or people who have been in the situation and succeeded or failed have posted. I know I'm in at least 70% of those threads (lol...not really).

- If this helps a bit. FACT: As of last year out of the 5 people on these forums who were rejected due to asthma which *they did not have*, 3 have succeeded, 1 has given up (i think) and 1 is still in the wait. That means theres a *60%* success rate a 20% failure rate and 20% well I'm still waiting on a surgery .

- Never give up.
- Usman


----------

